# Norco Aurum2 2013 Luftdämpfer Erfahrung



## BastianD (24. Februar 2014)

Hey,
wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand in seinem Aurum ein Luftdämpfer drin hat??? Und wenn wie zufrieden ihr damit ist.

Ich überlege mir den Vivid Air zuzulegen.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## enforce (24. März 2014)

Hab jetz mal spaßeshalber einen Vivid Air drin. Zumindest vom Bauraum passt er schon mal. Erfahrungsberichte folgen später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianD (24. März 2014)

Hey, 
ok super da bin ich mal gespannt. 
Danke


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. März 2014)

Ich habe ein neues 6.2 und habe da einen DB Air drin. Das Dingen läuft absolut super
Kann ich nur empfehlen

Grüße Micha


----------



## enforce (7. April 2014)

So, letztes WE in Albstadt mit nem Vivid Air unterwegs gewesen. Tune ML, L-Rahmen, fahrfertig 92kg
Luftdruck bis 220ps hochgedrückt, Zugstufe komplett offen, Druckstufe fast zu.
Trotz der grenzwertigen Einstellungen habe ich den Dämpfer bei jeder größen Bodenwelle oder unsauberen Landung zum Durchschlag gebracht. Und trotz der offenen Zugstufe federte der Rahmen zu langsam wieder aus, was bei Wurzelpassagen (Castle Trail) dann auch schnell zum vollen Einfedern führte.

Für mich ist der Vivid keine Option im Aurum.

Habe dann nachmittags wieder auf einen ccdb mit 450'er Feder umgerüstet und alles war gut.

Grüße Falk


----------



## Thiel (8. April 2014)

Falsche tunings gefahren. Völlig normal, das es so kommt.


----------



## enforce (8. April 2014)

und was wäre der passende gewesen?


----------



## enforce (8. April 2014)

Aha! Und wa wäre das Richtige gewesen?


----------



## Thiel (8. April 2014)

Wenn die Zugstufe zu langsam ausfedert, brauchst du ein schwächeres Tune (roter Buchstabe).
Wenn der Dämpfer zu schnell durchschlägt (trotz korrekten SAG), brauchst du eine stärkere Druckstufe (blauer Buchstabe)
Es gibt Low / Mid / High also L / M / H
für jeweils die Zugstufe, also ausfedern und für die High Speed Druckstufe, also einfedern.
Damit werden die Einstellbereiche verschoben.


----------



## enforce (8. April 2014)

schon klar das der Basistune nicht optimal war- das level-ratio schlägt ja mind. eine MM vor. Sinnvoller bei meinem Gewicht und Vorlieben wäre LM oder LL. Bei meinem Enduro habe ich auch schon verschiedene Vivid's mit unterschiedlichen tunes probiert. Der Unterschied viel dort aber nicht so gewaltig aus, als das ich mir bei der Adaption auf das Aurum soviel Verbesserung versprechen würde.
Wenn ich noch mal in die Gelegenheit komme einen anderen Vivid zu probieren, werde ich es testen.


----------

